# Huffy Radiobike Key on Ebay



## Vintage Vandal (May 4, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Key-for-1950s-Huffy-RadioBike-Bicycle-Bike-Radio-/263660834817


----------



## rodeo1988 (May 4, 2018)

Wrong KEY don't show nothing on your link


----------



## Vintage Vandal (May 4, 2018)

Thanks I edited the link. What's wrong with the key?


----------



## Vintage Vandal (May 4, 2018)

I've tried this key on two separate radiobikes, and had it confirmed to be correct by another Radiobike owner. I couldn't say for sure that this key always belonged to a radiobike, but I am certain it's the right key.


----------



## rodeo1988 (May 5, 2018)

Vintage Vandal said:


> Thanks I edited the link. What's wrong with the key?



I was trying to said wrong key for people to open the link:eek:


----------

